# retrieve again



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi listened to feedback and tried some new objects on pup;

http://youtu.be/3vMppwX0vFw


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hi Peter,

Why don't you throw him stuff which is easier to pick up and return with for starters?

That big shit for starters is slowing him down. jmo


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't know if it matters to you, but every time you let him retieve without bringing it to your hand you are reinforcing the incomplete retieve. Also you should show more incouragement/excitement for a good job, go over the top in the begining.


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with the other posters. He is a big gorgeous boy but he isn't driving for the object as much as he could be. He should be overflowing with desire for the object, flying out, grabbing the object immediately (something smaller so that he can), and literally flying back to you to interact- shoving it at you. I have a feeling he does not race back to you.... The video also cuts off each time he gets near to you but it does not seem like his intention is to come back to interact with YOU with that object. To me, a that would just be a dog that has desire to chase an object, not exactly "retrieve it". I would be concentrating on building drive, drive, and more drive like the others suggested in the last thread. He is a beast though! 6 months now? Not sure I have ever seen such a large GSD puppy at that age!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

From what i have seen in the videos his drives look marginal. I know he is young, and he is a GSD, but he doesnt show the intensity he needs to for the work in my opinion. I do think that is a product of the way he is worked more so than his genetics. I would backtie him and build a lot of frustration in him for objects, he is not ready to retrieve yet in my opinion because he is too low in drive at the moment. I mean, yes, he will chase things and pick them up, but he has no intensity. When he is smashing into the objects and picking up a mouth full of dirt and screaming like hell to kill it then he is ready to do some retrieve work with. Just my $.02.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

He's thinking to much about the object he's sent to pick up. 
I also agree about retrieving to hand. Without that your getting further away from being any sort of competition retrieve....If that's important to you. 
He still looks like a very nice, really fun dog that most people would enjoy having.
I've had many dogs that were basically just good pals. That didn't make them any more or less important to me then any competition dogs I've had.
Enjoy your dog for what he is!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> *He's thinking to much about the object he's sent to pick up.*
> 
> didn't you suggest on previous thread to try something he would have difficulty picking up? someone did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks all for comments, i value anyone takes the time to reply. would like to tease out some of the points mebbe on another thread.

to keep it in perspective these are all recreational / play vids, not training demos or the like.

this and the 2 other i since put up are just one continuos session, in fact that is theonly world my dog sees, just one big play session with no stop or start, there are no "training times". 

suits what i want at the moment.


----------

